# How can I get foundation to stop looking oily on me?



## kayteex023 (Jun 8, 2010)

.


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayteex023* 

 
_For some reason, my skin produces a lot more oil than usual if I use foundation or even just powder. I haven't experimented much with foundation, so far just a tinted moisturizer and MAC F&B, both of which looked greasy on my face after 3 hours. I tried using Murad's Oil-Control Mattifier and it didn't work for me. I'm debating on whether or not to return it and get MAC P+P but I really don't want to spend the money and effort keeping my face not oily... I also really don't want to return my foundation but what can I do to make it work?_

 
Have you already try to setting the foundation with translucide power. For me works. And because is translucide, dont change the color of the foundation.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you moisturize? I find if it skip it, even though I have oily skin, my skin gets even oilier!


----------



## kayteex023 (Jun 8, 2010)

.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 8, 2010)

I use a silica translucent powder to set my makeup and it works great for me! It's the same stuff as the MUFE HD powder but I got it from Coastal Scents for waaaay cheaper!

Coastal Scents: Silica Powder Spheres


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 8, 2010)

I use silica powder too. This step has been the most important for me for keeping oil at bay. On really hot days, I still need to touch up but no where near as often as if I don't use a setting powder.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayteex023* 

 
_I did use the mattifier with and without moisturizer and my skin was equally oily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use one of the Olay spf15 ones... maybe I'll buy a gel moisturizer? What do you use?_

 
I use Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Sunblock in SPF 55.


----------



## dmcgeo (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with the silca powder suggestions. I've also heard great things about MAC's blot powder.


----------



## YLQ (Jun 20, 2010)

*Rub on a thin layer of Milk of Magnesia and let it dry before you apply your foundation. And Rimmel Stay Matte Powder is quite wonderful in the event a touch-up is needed. HIH *


----------



## Senoj (Jun 23, 2010)

I use Mac's Oil Control lotion. Just got it this week and it works wonders! No oil at all. I also keep Elf's Shine Eraser sheets $1 with me for touch ups.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 23, 2010)

Also, I need to moisturize both morning and night after cleansing, or my oil production goes crazy. I use the Neutrogena (which is also sunblock) in the daytime, and at night, I use Marcelle Hydra-C 24H Moisturizing Gel-cream.


----------



## tinawenders (Jun 23, 2010)

You need to use MAC prep prime - skin face on T-zone and skin protect on other areas, then apply liquid foundation, followed by MAC blot powder.  It works on me!  Before using these great products I like wearing oil on my face starting from noon!


----------



## PlatinumV (Jun 25, 2010)

Moisturising is not creating oil on your skin. Nourishing cream contributes to oily skin. Moisturising cream only removes the problem of dry skin. So, pay attention to your cream: moisturising is ok, nourishing is not.
In this season, a good suggestion could be using a powder foundation. It better controls oily skin problems!


----------



## berryLOVE (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey,

I have really oily skin and I use Face & Body. After I use Face & Body I set it with a powder. It helps me.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah I have the same problem. I recently started using Makeup Forever HD Foundation and I do like it but it looks super oily on skin right from the get go. I set with powder and I have used silca powder and it doesn't always seem to last and I moisturize every morning and night. It's been almost 100 degrees here though for a while so that doesn't help.


----------



## bell21 (Jul 10, 2010)

After a lot of messing with my makeup routine (going between MAC Face & Body, Select SPF, MUFE HD Foundation. Using my MUFE HD #4 Primer, MUFE HD white primer, MUFE HD Elixar) I finally decided it must be that my skin has decided it's going to be oily instead of being dry like it has for the past 26 years. I had a friend that's a independent MUA suggest I try MAC's Prep + Prime Face Protect and the Pressed blot powder with my regular routine. I picked them both up today I'll try them for work next week, hopefully they help because this oily thing is super annoying!


----------

